#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  "Империя духа" - новый журнал о религии.

## babochka

Новый журнал о религии "Империя духа". В номере статья о Кунпенлинге, статья ламы Олега и множество других интересных текстов. 
Некоторые из них уже есть на сайте журнала. 
http://imperia-duha.ru/index.html

----------

Galina (07.01.2009), Аньезка (11.01.2009), Мошэ (14.03.2011), Юань Дин (04.01.2009)

----------


## Юань Дин

Интересный журнал. Познавательно (с точки зрения "Как там в других религиях?").

----------


## Топпер

О, всё участники форума Кураева пишут: Рябов, Парфёнов  :Smilie:

----------

andykh (18.03.2009)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> О, всё участники форума Кураева пишут: Рябов, Парфёнов


Пошто же Рябову не писать. Семинарское образование обязывает.

----------


## Топпер

> Пошто же Рябову не писать. Семинарское образование обязывает.


Не знал про семинарское образование. Я его видел на Калачакре в Австрии в 2002 году.

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Юрий К.

Хорошо, что появился журнал, в котором публикуются и священник (Парфенов), и лама (Поздняков), не случайно при этом, что в целом журнал религиоведческого направления.

----------


## Аминадав

В этом журнале есть кое-что от псевдонауки. Например, в этой статье
http://imperia-duha.ru/nimrud-1.shtml
часть лингвистических и исторических сведений верна, часть - надумана.

Например вот отрывок:




> Когда-то давным-давно все люди были едины и говорили на одном языке.


Лингвистика пока не имеет оснований для такого предположения.



> Индийцы, иранцы, германцы, греки, кельты и славяне — дети одной общей древней культуры, носители одного языка и, возможно, веры.


Все правда, это индоевропейцы.



> Об их общности свидетельствует множество фактов, но о том, где находится их родина, можно только догадывать ся.


Сейчас по данным археологии, генетики, и в меньшей мере лингвистики, наиболее вероятной считается "Курганная гипотеза" о происхождении индоевропейцев из северного причерноморья, приазовья и прикаспийя.



> Даже культуры библейские, возможно, имеют то же происхождение. «Полярные» корни Ветхого завета это одна из интереснейших и глубоких тем.


Наверное, ссылка на какую-то псевдонаучную теорию.



> Согласно ряду исследований именно регион Великой Армении, на территории которой располагается Коммагена, по всей вероятности есть, если не исток «неолитической революции», то, по крайней мере, один из важнейших очагов знания и культуры индоевропейцев в их странствии из регионов нынешнего Заполярья в степи и горы Персии и Индостана


Первые индоевропейцы, странствующие "из Заполярья" (почему нынешнего?), - это викинги.



> И именно отсюда могло пойти дальнейшее расселение индоевропейских народов на Запад и Восток. Возможно, верховье «четырёх рек» есть «новая», пост-полярная Гиперборея, ныне забытый ветхозаветный Рай.


Возразить нечего  :Smilie: 
...



> В ходе многочисленных сопоставлений способов написания и произношения этого имени, а также анализа истории языковых корней индоевропейских общностей, мы получим определенный звуковой ряд, например, такой: «Адад — Ад — Ади — Ати — Адити — Ата (Отец) — Один — Единица — Единый — Единое». Таким образом, вырисовывается некий общий смысл на первый взгляд разных по звучанию слов, взятых из разных языков. Когда выводятся такие ряды, необходимо обращать внимание также на ближайшие имена, которыми в исходных текстах могут заменяться те, что взяты для исследования. «Адад» и «Ад» — это «демиург» и «первый Бог» в шумеро-аккадской мифологии. С его именем созвучно, кстати, имя богини индийского пантеона — «Адити». Она является матерью всего сущего, пространством, в котором появляются боги — ее сыновья, адитьи. Важнейшим атрибутом верховного божества является колесница. Так и в буддизме девятая колесница называется Ати, или Ади-йога. Но это уже «средство передвижения» для людей.


Все связи надуманы, это совпадения (ну, кроме Один — Единица — Единый — Единое). Аккадский и шумерский языки - не индоевропейские. Ата в значении отец - это в тюркских языках, тоже не индоевропейских. Есть хорошая лекция о любительской лингвистике:
http://lingvofreaks.narod.ru/zaliznyak.htm

В общем, журналу не хватает научного консультанта.

----------

Ануруддха (23.01.2009), Буль (18.03.2009), Дмитрий Певко (23.01.2009), Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## рабдан

Забавно как представители разных религий аппелируют к научности как "критерию истины". :Smilie:  Воистину как " статистика есть проститутка в руках господствующего класса" ( В. И ленин) так и наука не избежала подобной участи в лапах ортодоксов .. даже от буддизма. Это впрочем сказано не к уважаемому модератору. .. Просто наблюдение. ОДНАКО
С точки зрения науки все тантры - это смесь поздних подделок и раздвоения личности, а все сказания религий о "золотом веке" или ещё о чём - полная ахинея. И т.д. и т.п. Про воскресение Христово или вознесение Мухамедово вообще умолчим. Примеров можно привести любое количество. ЛЮБОЕ

При этом для индусов или зораострийцев "полярное" происхождение собственной культуры вопрос даже и не обсуждаемый, а вполне очевидный.  А для практиков ваджраяны тантры - есть первичная реальность и очевидность. 

касается это и единого языка.. как бы он не назывался... "довавилонский", "язык богов свастики" или как ещё. Конечно наука вряд скоро сможет приблизится к уровню понимания сакральных текстов. 
Можно вот почитать Б. Тилака. Весьма авторитетный для индуизма автор. В сети его полно. К примеру:

http://www.indostan.ru/biblioteka/3_2274_0.html

У персов есть ну просто море сказаний в Авесте.. о "приполярной" прародине. Как и Ведах. 

Также, пытливый исследователь, даже занятый долгими медитациями, может с удивлением обнаружить достаточное количество теорий праязыка вовсе не  "паранаучных" ( от Марра до Илича ..) . Наука есть смена парадигм, неких "конвенций" считающихся общепринятыми в конкретное время и в конкретном месте. Иногда они полезны, иногда нет. Есть много "тунелей реальности" с совсем разными аксиомами.. тотально недоказуемыми.
Научных консультантов в журнале достаточно.. только вот наука весьма разная. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Smilie:  Так что не вижу у автора процитированной Вами статьи ничего "запредельно ненаучного".  Просто он ориентируется на иные первоисточники, чем "академически - цеховая" наука. Она же есть род церкви - секты, неотделённой пока от государства. Её достижения прекрасны, но реальность очевидно не исчерпывают.

Сергей Рябов, гл редактор "ИД"

----------


## Аминадав

Сергей, рад, что Вы прочли мое замечание.

Теперь понятнее, что "так и было задумано", - журнал ориентируется не только на академическую науку, но и на те теории, которые не признаются научным мейнстримом.

По поводу адекватности современной научной традиции, - то, конечно, в ней нет и, возможно, не будет методологии для описания и исследования духовной практики. Но в вопросах лингвистики и истории она вполне очевидно выигрывает по сравнению с "альтернативной" историей и лингвистикой.

Кстати, тут на форуме есть тема "Буддизм и наука", в которой Юрий К. собирает информацию о последних исследованиях буддийских практик и их примении в медицине:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=8452

Может быть, вам интересно было бы посотрудничать, - например, чтобы Юрий написал статью для вашего журнала?

----------

Марица (15.03.2009)

----------


## Aleksey L.

рабдан, 
Идея "единого языка" не нова, а не задумывались ли вы опубликовать раскладки этого единого языка с расшифровкой семантики в применении к "единому телу" человека ? )) 

То есть я веду к тому, что единый язык предполагает наличие стандартного, программируемого инструмента, тела. Стандартное тело со стандартной загруженной прошивкой, стандартной модели, отвечающей на стандартные запросы стандартным откликом. Такой язык и такое тело, которое бы было универсальным отгосолком воспринимаемой реальности, ни в чем не противореча на входе/выходе, причем с защитной функцией фаервола на входе, не позволяющей левым обманным пакетам пронимать внутрь системы.

Все бы хорошо, но загвоздка в том, что нет двух одинаковых тел. И то, что любые "улучшенные" тела - гораздо хуже предыдущих версий, потому как "дырявые". Доля брака чрезвычайно велика. Любой из идамов, увы, бодхисаттвой не станет. 

Зато какая радость - готовить молодых навигаторов и борт-проводников для заселения новых колоний.

----------


## babochka

В номере интервью с Алексом Берзиным и отчет о путешествии в долину Дзогчен с Патрулом Ринпоче. 
Также в номере статьи по тибетской медицине и много всего интересного.

Ознакомиться с содержанием номера

----------


## Юрий К.

> С точки зрения науки все тантры - это смесь поздних подделок и раздвоения личности, а все сказания религий о "золотом веке" или ещё о чём - полная ахинея. И т.д. и т.п. Про воскресение Христово или вознесение Мухамедово вообще умолчим. Примеров можно привести любое количество. ЛЮБОЕ


Я думаю, что это неверно, т.к. слишком общо. Нужно различать те уникальные события, которые хранятся в памяти религиозных традиций, возможно, если не полностью, то во многом являясь конструктом самих традиций (сказки для взрослых), но которые не могут быть названы историческими. И те феномены, которые из века в век воспроизводятся в разных традициях. Я сейчас не о лингвистике, конечно, а о других научных дисциплинах. 

Например, известная нетленка - ее, на мой взгляд, с довольно большой степенью вероятности можно отнести к религиозным универсалиям. Говорят (догмы) в разных религиях - разное, но некоторые особенности смерти продвинутых практиков разных традиций удивительно схожи и удивительно похожа их высокая традиционная оценка. Известно, что тукдам является предметом научных исследований. 

Также предметом (спорадических) исследований являются феномены появления разных жидкостей на поверхностях священных изображений (икон, статуэток) в христианстве.

Далеко не все в религиях мира ахинея с точки зрения ученых.

*P.S.* Кое что о вознесении Иисуса Христа с точки зрения такого католика как кардинал В. Каспер (глава Папского совета по содействию христианскому единству, известный богослов)

В. Каспер. Иисус Христос. М., ББИ, 2005




> Труд кардинала Вальтера Каспера "Иисус Христос", переиздававшийся в Германии одиннадцать раз и переведенный на десять языков, посвящен систематическому изучению христологической традиции в контексте современной  богословской и философской мысли. Книга представляет собой итог дискуссии о личности Иисуса Христа за последние несколько десятилетий. Автор рассматривает все современные христологические школы, духовные традиции христианства и достижения новозаветной библеистики в вопросе об Иисусе из Назарета и Христе послепасхальной веры.


http://www.standrews.ru/index-ea=1&l...um=1239&zi=589

Итог в двух словах (насколько я помню). Иисус Христос не является исторической личностью, но предметом веры христианских общин, восходящей к первым общинам ранних христиан. Его вознесение – это свидетельство веры апостолов (т.е., грубо говоря, если бы во время вознесения недалеко от них стоял простой смертный, не веривший в Иисуса Христа, то его свидетельство могло бы отличаться от апостольского).

----------


## рабдан

> Сергей, рад, что Вы прочли мое замечание.
> 
> 
> Кстати, тут на форуме есть тема "Буддизм и наука", в которой Юрий К. собирает информацию о последних исследованиях буддийских практик и их примении в медицине:
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=8452
> 
> Может быть, вам интересно было бы посотрудничать, - например, чтобы Юрий написал статью для вашего журнала?


Да. Это безусловно интересно. Буддизм пожалуй единственная "религия" что реально симпатизирует научным парадигмам. :Smilie: 
Извините уж.. что отвечаю не сразу.. "Суета сует" Эх.

----------


## Юрий К.

Я думаю, что редактору журнала, в котором публикуются интервью с ламами, священниками, а также Алексом Берзиным нужны авторы хоть с маленькими, но именами, а не с никами. Особенно в такой ответственной теме как "наука и религиИ". Мне кажется, что было бы интересно почитать материалы круглого стола, в котором все (или какие-то из них) интервьюированные высказали бы свое видение диалога науки и религиЙ.

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## babochka

> Я думаю, что редактору журнала, в котором публикуются интервью с ламами, священниками, а также Алексом Берзиным нужны авторы хоть с маленькими, но именами, а не с никами.


Ммм, простите за любознательность, но где вы увидели у нас ники в журнале?  :EEK!: 
А так спасибо за предложение, рассмотрим. С удовольствием выслушаю Ваши предложения по научно-религиозному диалогу на e-mail, так как сама занимаюсь сходной тематикой.

----------


## Юрий К.

> Ммм, простите за любознательность, но где вы увидели у нас ники в журнале?


Вы меня не поняли: я считаю, что вашему журналу нужны люди с именами, а не с никами, как у меня.




> А так спасибо за предложение, рассмотрим. С удовольствием выслушаю Ваши предложения по научно-религиозному диалогу на e-mail, так как сама занимаюсь сходной тематикой.


На здоровье. Больше у меня нет предложений, если что появится, то я обязательно выскажу по ходу обсуждения конкретных тем на форуме.

P.S. Предложите интервью Борису Валентиновичу Ориону, попросите его сказать все, что он думает по поводу диалога науки и буддизма. :Smilie:  И он в двух словах объяснит, почему никакого диалога не может быть.

----------


## Топпер

А Тхераваду не собираетесь в журнале представлять?

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (17.03.2009)

----------


## babochka

> А Тхераваду не собираетесь в журнале представлять?


С удовольствием представим! Пишите мне на почту, вышлю вам адрес в ЛС.

----------


## Юрий К.

Да, очень интересный вопрос. Каково мнение редакции журнала "Империя духа" по этому поводу?

Уже ответили, о как хорошо. Вот что значит человек с именем, а не ником.  :Smilie:

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Журнал неплохой, прикупил себе последний номер, полистал  :Smilie:

----------


## Юрий К.

Интересно, прикладное, медицинское направление диалога науки и буддизма (например, использование техники внимательности в онкологии) находится на территории «империи духа» или за ее пределами?

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=10872
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...4&postcount=86
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...9&postcount=87
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=119
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...3&postcount=91

----------


## Юрий К.

Вопрос из другой темы, прямого отношения к журналу, наверное, не имеет, но относится к «империи духа».




> Интересно, а в этом году такой конгресс, на который приводится ссылка, проводился?


Странно, что администрация форума АТПП, организатора российской конференции по духовности, позволяет размещать на нем рекламу порносайтов

http://www.atpp.ru/communication/for...AME=list&FID=1

Второй закон термодинамики гласит, что все теплое становится со временем холодным, соответственно, все совершенное, если оно составное, неизбежно деградирует. Вопрос только в характерном времени деградации и процессах, которые ей противостоят.

----------


## Юрий К.

На сайте журнала есть рубрика «Наука о религии»-«Психология». Мне кажется, что еще советские атеисты-религиоведы дали исчерпывающую характеристику психологической функции религиЙ в обществе (для «среднестатистического мирянина»): утешение. За последние 30 лет стало совершенно понятно, что утешение, которое дает регулярная религиозная практика, может быть разным. Для одних – это укрепление веры в блага мира иного или будущих жизнях (соответственно, их окончательное и бесповоротное прекращение), для других – еще и факт укрепление иммунитета. 

В том, что касается последнего, то в июне поступит в продажу изданная американской психологической ассоциацией книга, соавтором которой является мировой лидер в применении буддийской техники внимательности в онкологии L. Carlson, а предисловие к ней написал патриарх применения этой техники в медицине – J. Kabat-Zinn (член совета MLI, института ЕСДЛ).
http://books.apa.org/books.cfm?id=4317196

Вот некоторые цифры, характеризующие деятельность L. Carlson, а также, что такое рак в РФ. На одной из последних встреч ученых с ЕСДЛ, посвященной клиническим применениям буддийских техник медитации в медицине, она сообщила результаты своих более чем 10 летних исследований в онкологии, которые основаны на обучении технике внимательности около 1500 пациентов канадского онкоцентра, в котором она работает. Выборка пациентов, которой она оперирует, описывая то, как канадские больные раком ищут информацию о техниках поддерживающей терапии (техника внимательности – одна из них) – несколько сотен. Разовый набор на 8-минедельный курс (то, что описано в опубликованной статье) - 60 пациентов онкоцентра.

По данным Минздрава РФ каждый год примерно у 35 человек из 10 000 обнаруживаются опухолевые образования. Рак занимает третье место в смертности после сердечно-сосудистых заболеваний и ДТП.

----------


## babochka

В номере интервью с Тензином Вангьялом Ринпоче, статья о Боне, рассказ о мировых кладбищах, сезонные рекомендации тибетской медицины и много всего интересного.

----------

Поляков (04.05.2009)

----------


## Петр Сахоров

Странный какой-то журнал! Мне его предложили почитать, я пролистал и сразу подумал: не на нефтяные ли деньги он издаётся? Роскошный и дорогой по оформлению, претенциозный по названию. И в центре всего – ислам! Наш дорогой и всегда правый – потому что он прав всегда!??? И такие соблазнительные фотки руин ближневосточных империй! 
А на фоне статей о безошибочном и всепобеждающем исламе – ироничные и маловразумительные очерки о буддизме, отзывы о православии на грани сквернословия. И вообще видно, что журнал издавался людьми от литературы и слова весьма далёкими:
фразы – просто перлы малограмотности, а сведения якобы научные – на уровне телевизора!
И как подумалось – ещё один проект по смещению нашей русской, шире – евразийской идентичности на Ближний Восток, туда, где зарождались «истинные религии», и пышет ярким цветом «последняя». Причём тут дух? Причём тут империя?
Людям просто захотелось половить рыбку в мутной воде российских разговоров о духовности – вот они и наполняют всякой невнятицей такие блестящие и красивые страницы. Сколько их неокрепших, мало знающих и о буддизме, и о православии поддадутся соблазну почитать что-то такое заманчивое про суфизм и ислам. А потом прямиком под зелёное знамя! Где больше уже никаких разговоров о духе – одна дисциплина, покорность и выстроенный в законе умственный пролетариат! И таких журналов, якобы объективно освящающих все мировые религии сейчас много, но как-то всегда видно к чему клонит редакция и какие у неё пристрастия и задачи. А задачи чаще всего исламизаторские – поставить ислам из поля чистой идеологии в поле великих религий и философий, а дальше получить преобладание в России – дело техническое и точнее даже демографическое.
Конечно это моё личное мнение, но для меня, человека, знакомого с буддизмом не понаслышке, этот исламский душок, этот обращенческий пафос, эта явно прочитываемая его пропагандистская задача превратили чтение этого журнала в какое-то самоистязание.
Трудно представить себе более вредный и для буддизма и для России проект.

----------

Иван Денисов (10.05.2009), Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Иван Денисов

> Странный какой-то журнал! ...Трудно представить себе более вредный и для буддизма и для России проект.


 +100

----------


## рабдан

> Трудно представить себе более вредный и для буддизма и для России проект.


 :Smilie:  А не могли бы чуть подробнее обосновать сие мнение?
И что Вы понимаете под "половить рыбку в мутной воде российских разговоров о духовности"? КАК? ЗАЧЕМ? ПОЧЕМУ? 
Ну и если можно приведите пожалуйста "перлы малограмотности" и отзывы о православии "на грани сквернословия".. Там есть  , по разным грустным причинам, опечатки и и прочее... Но нет НИЧЕГО хоть как то по содержанию негативно отражающего православие или буддизм.

Вы кстати уверены, что читали именно "Империю Духа"? 

А вообще очень свежо и забавно. Традиционно меня обвиняют на этом форуме в гипертрофированном русском патриотизме и "евразийстве".. На православных в пропаганде буддизма ...
А тут что - тро "ближневосточные руины"и "нефтедоллары"
. :EEK!:  Мдя.. изгибы конфессионального сознания удивительны.. И нормальны для религий "авраамических". Грустно встречать это среди мнящих себя буддистами. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

С Рябов, глав. ред. журнала Империя Духа

----------


## Tiop

> пропоганде


В пропоганде?  :Big Grin:

----------


## рабдан

> Странный какой-то журнал! Мне его предложили почитать, я пролистал и сразу подумал: не на нефтяные ли деньги он издаётся? Роскошный и дорогой по оформлению, претенциозный по названию. И в центре всего – ислам! Наш дорогой и всегда правый – потому что он прав всегда!??? И такие соблазнительные фотки руин ближневосточных империй! 
> А на фоне статей о безошибочном и всепобеждающем исламе – ироничные и маловразумительные очерки о буддизме, отзывы о православии на грани сквернословия. И вообще видно, что журнал издавался людьми от литературы и слова весьма далёкими:
> фразы – просто перлы малограмотности, а сведения якобы научные – на уровне телевизора!
> И как подумалось – ещё один проект по смещению нашей русской, шире – евразийской идентичности на Ближний Восток, туда, где зарождались «истинные религии», и пышет ярким цветом «последняя». Причём тут дух? Причём тут империя?
> Людям просто захотелось половить рыбку в мутной воде российских разговоров о духовности – вот они и наполняют всякой невнятицей такие блестящие и красивые страницы. Сколько их неокрепших, мало знающих и о буддизме, и о православии поддадутся соблазну почитать что-то такое заманчивое про суфизм и ислам. А потом прямиком под зелёное знамя! Где больше уже никаких разговоров о духе – одна дисциплина, покорность и выстроенный в законе умственный пролетариат! И таких журналов, якобы объективно освящающих все мировые религии сейчас много, но как-то всегда видно к чему клонит редакция и какие у неё пристрастия и задачи. А задачи чаще всего исламизаторские – поставить ислам из поля чистой идеологии в поле великих религий и философий, а дальше получить преобладание в России – дело техническое и точнее даже демографическое.
> Конечно это моё личное мнение, но для меня, человека, знакомого с буддизмом не понаслышке, этот исламский душок, этот обращенческий пафос, эта явно прочитываемая его пропагандистская задача превратили чтение этого журнала в какое-то самоистязание.
> Трудно представить себе более вредный и для буддизма и для России проект.


Об исламе

Ислам очень и очень разный... и нелюбимые всеми нормальными людьми салафиты (они же вахабиты и т.п.) люто ненавидят суфиев , шиитов и много кого именно из мира ислама.  Куда больше чем нас.
И неважно есть ли суфизм нечто изначально присущее исламу или же это "недорезанные" буддисты. Терпимые к инакомыслоию направления в исламе просто необходимо поддерживать так или иначе. Тем более, что незнание буддистами ислама просто удивительное.. впрочем как и наоборот :Confused: 

А любое НЕВЕДЕНИЕ ПРИНОСИТ СТРАДАНИЕ.

Если Вы считаете вашего недруга ( в вашем случае видимо некоего  исламиста) банальным идиотом и перепончатокрылым демонюгой, то это означает в итоге поражение . Нельзя победить придуманного "врага". Буддизм начинается с понимания того, что все наши радости и страдания созданы именно Нами, а не кем - то свыше. Так что если наличие ислама в нашем измерении приносит дискомфорт, то надо подумать, что "мы" такое накосячили  когда то.
И иногда рабское сознание буддистов превосходит все мыслимые меры. И вполне сравнимо с самыми дикими разновидностями ислама.

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Прежде чем разглагольствовать про нехороших и хороших-прехороших исламистов, возьмите САМИ в СВОИ РУКИ Коран - и почитайте. Есть множество хороших русских переводов уже давно.
Там совсем непридуманно черным по белому написано: неверных убивать, грабить, насиловать значит радовать истинного Бога. Неверного обмануть за обман не считается. А если неверные в вашей стране сильнее, значит прикидывайтесь овечками и копите силу. А когда станете сильными - радуйте истинного Бога уничтожением неверных. Вот такая реальная внешняя политика.

Почитайте сами их святые книги, и не слушайте никого про виртуальную демонизацию и прочее. Если некто призывает ВАС УБИВАТЬ просто за то, что вы не такой, это не значит, что вы просто были недостаточно толерантны, и надо ещё больше покаяться. Это значит что эти люди социально опасны и их идеология невминяема. Делайте выводы сами.

----------

PampKin Head (11.05.2009), Аньезка (12.05.2009), Дмитрий Певко (11.05.2009), Иван Денисов (11.05.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

Авраамический шторм крепчает. 

Коран зачесть уже порекомендовали. Кому хочется размяться перед чтением оного рекомендую:

http://www.fictionbook.ru/ru/author/...ost_i_gordost/

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Legba

Поразительный эффект. Если уж зашла речь, меня-то в "Империи" поразили несколько иные материалы. Ислам-то что. В конечном счете, журнал претендует на научность подхода - можно и ислам осветить для читающей публики. Но есть и материалы иного рода. К примеру:

"Согласно неизвестной в России духовной традиции арманизма элита арманов, или священнослужителей, разделялась на три ранга, каждый из которых обладал особыми знаками, паролями и рукопожатиями. Это были своего рода духовные корпорации, товарищества или гильдии. У мастеров каждой корпорации были свои обер-мейстеры и гроссмейстеры, подчинявшиеся с одной стороны родовому сообществу, а с другой маршалу и королю. Самыми авторитетными гильдиями арманов были скальды (древнескандинавские поэты-певцы), герольды (хранители рода и стражи турнира) и феманы (своего рода жреческая коллегия). Скалбды владели тайной кодированного языка подобно ведическим бардам, кельтским друидам и славянским скоморохам...."

Или я отстал от жизни, или автору надо срочно менять диллера.

----------


## рабдан

> Прежде чем разглагольствовать про нехороших и хороших-прехороших исламистов, возьмите САМИ в СВОИ РУКИ Коран - и почитайте. Есть множество хороших русских переводов уже давно.
> Там совсем непридуманно черным по белому написано: неверных убивать, грабить, насиловать значит радовать истинного Бога. Неверного обмануть за обман не считается. А если неверные в вашей стране сильнее, значит прикидывайтесь овечками и копите силу. А когда станете сильными - радуйте истинного Бога уничтожением неверных. Вот такая реальная внешняя политика.
> 
> Почитайте сами их святые книги, и не слушайте никого про виртуальную демонизацию и прочее. Если некто призывает ВАС УБИВАТЬ просто за то, что вы не такой, это не значит, что вы просто были недостаточно толерантны, и надо ещё больше покаяться. Это значит что эти люди социально опасны и их идеология невминяема. Делайте выводы сами.


Если читать Тантры или Дхаммападу ( "кто не убил отца и мать не есть мой ученик и истинный брахман" - цитата не точна, но смысл таков) и прочие тексты...  то на человека далёкого от практики буддизма сие чтение может произвесть впечатление неизгладимое. :Confused:  т глаза на лоб полезут от ужаса... То херуки - вампиры - то дакини - демоницы.. кровища хлещет, нектары текут ... сплошные практики "единения" и "освобождения" (думаю вы в курсе о чём я)  :Smilie:  Конечно всё с воззрением пустоты и вкупе с бодхичиттой. Первое для многих христиан и прочих есть полная чернуха, а второе имеет кучу значений.. от изначального состояния до вселенской любви и спермы.


Так что текст сакральный требует понимания соответствующего. Коран в том числе.  И при всём моём неприятии очень многого в исламе там безусловног нет призывов убивать всех без разбору за то что некто "не такой".  Это точно.

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

И то верно: не без разбору там призывают, а с разбором.

P.S. + хотелось бы примеров, когда, опчитавшись "кто не убил отца и мать не есть мой ученик и истинный брахман", побежали папу с мамой в новые перерождения отправлять...

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## рабдан

> Поразительный эффект. Если уж зашла речь, меня-то в "Империи" поразили несколько иные материалы. Ислам-то что. В конечном счете, журнал претендует на научность подхода - можно и ислам осветить для читающей публики. Но есть и материалы иного рода. К примеру:
> 
> "Согласно неизвестной в России духовной традиции арманизма элита арманов, или священнослужителей, разделялась на три ранга, каждый из которых обладал особыми знаками, паролями и рукопожатиями. Это были своего рода духовные корпорации, товарищества или гильдии. У мастеров каждой корпорации были свои обер-мейстеры и гроссмейстеры, подчинявшиеся с одной стороны родовому сообществу, а с другой маршалу и королю. Самыми авторитетными гильдиями арманов были скальды (древнескандинавские поэты-певцы), герольды (хранители рода и стражи турнира) и феманы (своего рода жреческая коллегия). Скалбды владели тайной кодированного языка подобно ведическим бардам, кельтским друидам и славянским скоморохам...."
> 
> Или я отстал от жизни, или автору надо срочно менять диллера.



Уважаемый Легба!

Могу как на досуге поделится целой библиотекой по арманизму... На языках европейских. Автор статьи мне хорошо известен, аспирант МГУ, посещающий ретриты Патрула Ринпоче. В его текстах конечно много спорного.. но это не выдумка... и от веществ меняющих сознание он точно далёк. :Smilie:  Пиво правда пьёт и вино крымское любит. :Smilie:

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## рабдан

> И то верно: не без разбору там призывают, а с разбором.
> 
> P.S. + хотелось бы примеров, когда, опчитавшись "кто не убил отца и мать не есть мой ученик и истинный брахман", побежали папу с мамой в новые перерождения отправлять...


А я вот на это форуе знаю людей с большой симпатией относящихся к Асахаре.. :Big Grin:  ещё есть чистые вахабиты по сути - сторонники Дорже Шугдена...  а уж сбрендивших тантриков предостаточно.. Мне вот тут рассказывали как один тибетский врач в Питере "съел лицо" своему недругу.. Про буддистов ранней бурятской закваски можно просто умолчать..

Да и вообще речь не об этом. ПРОСТО ВАШ АРГУМЕНТ НЕ РАБОТАЕТ В ЭТОЙ СИТУАЦИИ. :Stick Out Tongue:  Типа "прочти Коран и всё поймёшь". Башню может сорвать и от компьютерной игры и от незнакомки весной и от надписи NO EXIT. В Лондоне была история, когда народ стал вовсю кидатся на рельсы. Никто ничего понять не мог.. А оказалось сия надпись виновата. Идёт человек грустный.. Девушка бросила, начальник идиот и т.д.  А тут надпись такая. Ну вот её и принимали за руководство к действию. Вот так. Теперь этих надписей нет там.

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Legba

> Уважаемый Легба!
> 
> Могу как на досуге поделится целой библиотекой по арманизму... На языках европейских. Автор статьи мне хорошо известен, аспирант МГУ, посещающий ретриты Патрула Ринпоче. В его текстах конечно много спорного.. но это не выдумка... и от веществ меняющих сознание он точно далёк. Пиво правда пьёт и вино крыское любит.


Приветствую. Я не ставлю под сомнение сам факт существования термина "арманизм". Но согласитесь, что "ведические барды" - это делириум, а не "спорное место в тексте". Равно как и подчинение, одновременно, "родовому сообществу и маршалу". Ну какие у скальдов - маршалы?! Что является источником сего - мне неведомо, нехай пиво или вообще "на чистяке". Но вцелом текст носит характер очень странного, совершенно безапеляционного утверждения, с полным отсутствием ссылок и хронологии. Напротив, автор оперирует понятиями "тысячелетия" и т.п. А материал про алхимическую домовую резьбу во втором номере? Фулканели-то никто всерьез не воспринимает. А тут алхимические загоны Фулканелли спроецированы на деревянных китоврасов и алканостов из владимирской области. 
ИМХО, наличие подобных материалов дискредитирует журнал вцелом. Поскольку я уже не могу доверять никаким сведениям - вдруг они тоже исходят от ведических родовых фельдмаршалов?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Дмитрий Певко (12.05.2009)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Так что текст сакральный требует понимания соответствующего. Коран в том числе.  И при всём моём неприятии очень многого в исламе там безусловног нет призывов убивать всех без разбору за то что некто "не такой".  Это точно.


Знаете Рабдан, ежли вам принципиально повылазило, то тут помочь нельзя. Розжыгать религиозную вражду цитируя тут особо весёленькие цитаты из Корана я не буду. Он любому человеку доступен, и не такой уж и большой.
Я только подчеркну, что не надо настраивать поверх виртуальностей. Нет такой религии в современном мире, которая бы сравнилась с мусульманством по *практической* ксенофобии. Нет ни одной, на основе которой открыто и широко действовал бы терроризм против *мирного населения*.
Раньше христианство было, но они уже выросли и благоразумно покаялись.
Так что не надо размазывать за толерантность и "вы просто их душу чистую не поняли". Всё поняли.
Коран написан как практический свод правил для торговцев, пастухов и солдат тех времён. Они были простые люди с конкретными нуждами. Не надо высасывать мистику из пальца и изворачиваться наизнанку, лишь бы не признавать то, что мусульмане легко и просто признают за инструкцию к действию.

----------


## Zom

> А любое НЕВЕДЕНИЕ ПРИНОСИТ СТРАДАНИЕ.


Не любое, а незнание Четырёх Благородных Истин.

----------

PampKin Head (11.05.2009), Samadhi Undercover (11.05.2009)

----------


## рабдан

> Приветствую. Я не ставлю под сомнение сам факт существования термина "арманизм". Но согласитесь, что "ведические барды" - это делириум, а не "спорное место в тексте". Равно как и подчинение, одновременно, "родовому сообществу и маршалу". Ну какие у скальдов - маршалы?! Что является источником сего - мне неведомо, нехай пиво или вообще "на чистяке". Но вцелом текст носит характер очень странного, совершенно безапеляционного утверждения, с полным отсутствием ссылок и хронологии. Напротив, автор оперирует понятиями "тысячелетия" и т.п. А материал про алхимическую домовую резьбу во втором номере? Фулканели-то никто всерьез не воспринимает. А тут алхимические загоны Фулканелли спроецированы на деревянных китоврасов и алканостов из владимирской области. 
> ИМХО, наличие подобных материалов дискредитирует журнал вцелом. Поскольку я уже не могу доверять никаким сведениям - вдруг они тоже исходят от ведических родовых фельдмаршалов?


В чём то согласен. Но с оговорками. Религиозный опыт вещь тонкая и плохо доказуемая. Для кого то просветление Будды такая же ерунда как алхимия во владимирской области или представления арманов о себе.

----------


## рабдан

> Знаете Рабдан, ежли вам принципиально повылазило, то тут помочь нельзя. Розжыгать религиозную вражду цитируя тут особо весёленькие цитаты из Корана я не буду. Он любому человеку доступен, и не такой уж и большой.
> Я только подчеркну, что не надо настраивать поверх виртуальностей. Нет такой религии в современном мире, которая бы сравнилась с мусульманством по *практической* ксенофобии. Нет ни одной, на основе которой открыто и широко действовал бы терроризм против *мирного населения*.
> Раньше христианство было, но они уже выросли и благоразумно покаялись.
> Так что не надо размазывать за толерантность и "вы просто их душу чистую не поняли". Всё поняли.
> Коран написан как практический свод правил для торговцев, пастухов и солдат тех времён. Они были простые люди с конкретными нуждами. Не надо высасывать мистику из пальца и изворачиваться наизнанку, лишь бы не признавать то, что мусульмане легко и просто признают за инструкцию к действию.


Это ваше мнение. Суфии считают совсем по другому. И лучше изучайте историю.

----------


## рабдан

> Не любое, а незнание Четырёх Благородных Истин.


Незнание закона тяготения имеющее своим следствием попытку полететь из окна многоэтажки тоже может принести страдание. Или Вы считаете иначе? :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

> Незнание закона тяготения имеющее своим следствием попытку полететь из окна многоэтажки тоже может принести страдание. Или Вы считаете иначе?


Честно говоря не видел, чтобы кто-то не знал о законе тяготения и умер от этого незнания. А вообще если уж на то пошло - то (к примеру) незнание о том, что происходит у соседей на кухне, страдания мне не доставляет.

----------

PampKin Head (12.05.2009)

----------


## куру хунг

Мдя...

  Сергей, при всём уважении(хотел честно говоря за тебя влезть в тему)
 но сильная позиция б была с твоей стороны- типо покаятся.
 ну типа парни был нее прав, бес попутал, проглядел...
 И попытаться отвести подозрения, что журнал издаётся на деньги нефтяных исламских магнатов.

----------


## рабдан

> Честно говоря не видел, чтобы кто-то не знал о законе тяготения и умер от этого незнания. А вообще если уж на то пошло - то (к примеру) незнание о том, что происходит у соседей на кухне, страдания мне не доставляет.



Ну это смотря что делают на соседней кухне. :Smilie:  Если два абрека мастерят там бомбу, то лучше знать об этом. :Smilie:

----------


## рабдан

> Мдя...
> 
>   Сергей, при всём уважении(хотел честно говоря за тебя влезть в тему)
>  но сильная позиция б была с твоей стороны- типо покаятся.
>  ну типа парни был нее прав, бес попутал, проглядел...
>  И попытаться отвести подозрения, что журнал издаётся на деньги нефтяных исламских магнатов.


Наверное ты прав... Но хоть помечтать об этих магнатах то? А? :Embarrassment: 
Это вызывает рост моей гордости, чувства собственной важности и разростание несуществующего "эго" до вселенских приделов. Ну ей Богу.. православным монстром был, врагом Церкви тоже, буддизм и веру в лам подтачивал на корню... . :Smilie:  
Но не был пока другом ближневосточных магнатом, агентом ФСБ, евреем и масоном. :Mad:  Значит чего то ещё не пройдено. Блин :Smilie:  Ура.

----------

куру хунг (12.05.2009)

----------


## куру хунг

> Но не был пока другом ближневосточных магнатом, агентом ФСБ, евреем и масоном. Значит чего то ещё не пройдено. Блин Ура.


 Наивный ты Сергей :Smilie: , ты просто очень мало о себе знаешь :Embarrassment: 
 всем вышеперечисленным ты уже давным-давно был.

 Остались незанятые ниши- как то, тайный вдохвитель кровавого режима Пол Пота и Йенг Сари, внедрённый ГБ КПК агент в ДО, идейный вдоховитель движения "Тамиль Илама", троюродный брат Ахмадинеджада, руководитель албанского патриотического движения-"Каждому амстердамца-кило героина" :Big Grin: , сын  Фиделя Кастро тайно внедрённый в ИРА, поставщик тайных технологий по производству макарон кровавому режиму Ким Чен Иру и т. д. и т. п. :Cry:

----------

PampKin Head (12.05.2009)

----------


## рабдан

> Наивный ты Сергей, ты просто очень мало о себе знаешь
>  всем вышеперечисленным ты уже давным-давно был.
> 
>  Остались незанятые ниши- как то, тайный вдохвитель кровавого режима Пол Пота и Йенг Сари, внедрённый ГБ КПК агент в ДО, идейный вдоховитель движения "Тамиль Илама", троюродный брат Ахмадинеджада, руководитель албанского патриотического движения-"Каждому амстердамца-кило героина", сын  Фиделя Кастро тайно внедрённый в ИРА, поставщик тайных технологий по производству макарон кровавому режиму Ким Чен Иру и т. д. и т. п.


 :Smilie:  Да.. Я явно "торможу"
Но  подумай.. как следить за слухами??
Сам же знаешь.. Сижу у себя на Рублёвке.. вечно пьяный (для прикрытия исламистских убеждений), Сэр Элтон Джон подаёт овсянку.. Наоми Кэмпбэл шуршит на кухне.. А ещё на мне акваланг с марихуаной, а в бассейне плавают нимфетки.. которых я скармливаю( если что не так) ручным крокодилам.. И кругом баксы.. баксы.. золото тоже везде.. Вокруг ходят мрачные горцы с калашами и гексогеном. Ужас. Сам их побаиваюсь. :Mad: 
 И всё это для содержания антибуддистского подполья и вербовки неокрепших умов в Афган..  :Embarrassment:

----------

куру хунг (12.05.2009)

----------


## Марица

Отличный пиар журналу. Даже мне стало интересно  :Wink: ...

----------


## Ersh

> Честно говоря не видел, чтобы кто-то не знал о законе тяготения и умер от этого незнания. А вообще если уж на то пошло - то (к примеру) незнание о том, что происходит у соседей на кухне, страдания мне не доставляет.


Я знал одного. Забыл о законе тяготения под воздействием.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я знал одного. Забыл о законе тяготения под воздействием....


Может, это был особый способ переправки сознания в Кришналоку?

----------


## Fat

А вот насколько бы круче было бы назвать

*ИМПЕРiЯ ДУКХА*

а вот "i" в названии вызывает ассоциации с салом и горилкой ...

Полиграфия на 5 с плюсом.

----------


## Legba

> Сам же знаешь.. Сижу у себя на Рублёвке.. вечно пьяный (для прикрытия исламистских убеждений), Сэр Элтон Джон подаёт овсянку.. Наоми Кэмпбэл шуршит на кухне.. А ещё на мне акваланг с марихуаной, а в бассейне плавают нимфетки.. которых я скармливаю( если что не так) ручным крокодилам.. И кругом баксы.. баксы.. золото тоже везде.. Вокруг ходят мрачные горцы с калашами и гексогеном. Ужас. Сам их побаиваюсь.
>  И всё это для содержания антибуддистского подполья и вербовки неокрепших умов в Афган..


И над всем этим - Единый Господь.... :Embarrassment: 
В определенных кругах также известный под именем Маленький Синий Трахающийся Человечек

----------


## Иван Денисов

> И над всем этим - Единый Господь....
> В определенных кругах также известный под именем Маленький Синий Трахающийся Человечек


Единый господь - живое чувствующее существо из Дэвалоки. Самантабхадра - изначальное состояние и вне сансары.

----------


## Петр Сахоров

> Отличный пиар журналу. Даже мне стало интересно ...


Поверьте мне Марица, это была не пиар-заметка! Я на самом деле уже не буду читать этот журнал *никогда*!
Именно потому, что я ожидал увидеть в нём серьёзное чтение, а нашел полуграмотные заметки в духе, в каком их теперь на страницах сайта выдаёт главред *Рабдан*. 
Дескать, смотрите меня обвиняют в том что я масон, еврей, магнат, агент ФСБ, а вы же все меня знаете! Я не таков (я хороший и пьяный, я такой же как вы), и потому журнал качественный и настоящий! 
Ислам он защищает: «ну другие религии ведь также плохи (или ещё хуже) и потому он заведомо вещь хорошая или такая же как и все остальные. Надо только подержать в нём некие «цивилизованные» направления» (почему б ему не создать какой-нибудь исламский журнал и на его страницах не разъяснять радикальным исламистам в чём они не правы, и что надо придерживаться ислама умеренного, и для других людей тоже приемлемого?)
Только помещение ислама в поле религий во многом ошибочно и смахивает на то как если б в число религий зачисляли марксизм-ленинизм. Ибо почитайте коран: всё-таки он больше напоминает уголовный кодекс, нежели священное откровение и духовное учение. Это может быть не лучше и не хуже, но это *не* религия. Это уложение о том как *единственно* законно жить тут, в этом мире, отбросив бога в абстракцию. Это учение того же толка, как правовые учения о социализме и коммунизме. Кому-то нравится жить по букве, по предписанию, а и даже по уголовному кодексу: мы ведь знаем с какой непреложностью на зоне положение того или иного зека зависит от статьи УК, по которой он сидит. Вот это и есть ислам: единый закон всем и во всём, и лучше всего он реализуется именно на *зоне*. 
Почитайте заметки путешественников XIXвека о мусульманских странах: пыльные дувалы; за дувалами как в камерах кто-то живёт, по улицам бродят коконы, и люди на лицах которых написаны скука и безразличие… И не потому ли европейцев манили гаремы, что они хотели понять: «может быть там *есть* жизнь?» 
Ах да! – есть ещё суфии, которые, что-то там знают и «считают совсем по-другому». Но на суфиев с автоматами мы тоже насмотрелись в чеченскую войну. Ведь верно: чеченцы же все принадлежат некоему суфийскому ордену?
Может и хорошо, что журнал не дотягивает до серьёзного уровня. – _Нормальные люди его читать не будут_. А за тех, кого привлекают телеги про _ведийских фельдмаршалов_ и _арманов_ отвечать как-то трудно.  

*PS.* Да, деньги может быть и не нефтяные, но глянцевые и верно не маленькие.

----------


## куру хунг

> Только помещение ислама в поле религий во многом ошибочно и смахивает на то как если б в число религий зачисляли марксизм-ленинизм. Ибо почитайте коран: всё-таки он больше напоминает уголовный кодекс, нежели священное откровение и духовное учение. Это может быть не лучше и не хуже, но это не религия. Это уложение о том как единственно законно жить тут, в этом мире, отбросив бога в абстракцию. Это учение того же толка, как правовые учения о социализме и коммунизме. Кому-то нравится жить по букве, по предписанию, а и даже по уголовному кодексу: мы ведь знаем с какой непреложностью на зоне положение того или иного зека зависит от статьи УК, по которой он сидит. Вот это и есть ислам: единый закон всем и во всём, и лучше всего он реализуется именно на зоне.
> Почитайте заметки путешественников XIXвека о мусульманских странах: пыльные дувалы; за дувалами как в камерах кто-то живёт, по улицам бродят коконы, и люди на лицах которых написаны скука и безразличие… И не потому ли европейцев манили гаремы, что они хотели понять: «может быть там есть жизнь?»
> Ах да! – есть ещё суфии, которые, что-то там знают и «считают совсем по-другому». Но на суфиев с автоматами мы тоже насмотрелись в чеченскую войну. Ведь верно: чеченцы же все принадлежат некоему суфийскому ордену?


 Пётр хотите верьте хотите нет, но под этим я так же целиком и полностью подписываюсь. Даже ещё более радикально.
 Из серии будь я президентом, я бы.....
 По буддистки,Будь я , Брахмой, Ишварой ну на худой конец Чакравартином
 я б энтот долбанный Ислам однозначно запретил. :Wink: 

 Но увы мы живём в самсаре, и такова уж карма каждого из нас , что нам довелось жить на этой грешной земле именно вэтом месте и в это время.
 Рядом с мусульманами, живущими по этому ублюдочному кодексу, и желающим что их набор правил  о же именовали-*РЕЛИГИЯ*

 А журнал, как я понимаю должен занять  читательскую нишу между читателями 
 "Буддизма России"....и всяческой мулдашевшиной.
То есть для более менне вменяемых духовных искателей, которые между материалами о других религиях, будут наталкиваться на качественные статьи по буддизму.

----------


## Bob

Это ещё цветочки вы ШБ почитайте, хотя нет лучше не стоит... :Cry:

----------


## Петр Сахоров

> А журнал, как я понимаю должен занять  читательскую нишу между читателями 
>  "Буддизма России"....и всяческой мулдашевшиной.
> То есть для более менне вменяемых духовных искателей, которые между материалами о других религиях, будут наталкиваться на качественные статьи по буддизму.


Я с Вами не совсем согласен. Мулдашевщина она в общем-то безобидная... Она не претендует на то, чтобы сортировать религии и выносить им оценки: какая лучшая, а какая последняя. А тут во всём это прослеживается.
И Вы уверены, что под таким лейблом и в таком соседстве могут появиться "качественные статьи по буддизму"?

----------


## куру хунг

> Я с Вами не совсем согласен. Мулдашевщина она в общем-то безобидная... Она не претендует на то, чтобы сортировать религии и выносить им оценки: какая лучшая, а какая последняя. А тут во всём это прослеживается.
> И Вы уверены, что под таким лейблом и в таком соседстве могут появиться "качественные статьи по буддизму"?


 А по мне мулдашевщина очень даже и небезобидная.
 Я уж не знаю чё и как там сортируется, этот вопрос лучше к Рябову.
 А "качаственные статьи по буддизму" надо понимать с поправкой-для начинаю щих или для ищущих свой путь. 
 Насколько я знаю со слов Рябова опять же, супур-пупер буддисткой крутизны для "продвинутых юзеров" это не основное кредо этого издания.

 Хотя лучше может  Рябова дождаться, он складнее расскажет.

----------


## babochka

Не знаю что тут спорить, журнал уже занял свою нишу в научно-популярной литературе о религии, об этом говорят прекрасно продаваемые тиражи и множество положительных отзывов профессионалов религиоведов.

Для меня лично поразительно иное, а именно религиозная нетерпимость, которую нам демонстрирует Петр, называющий себя буддистом, а также полное молчание на этот счет модераторов. И ведь если нажать пару кнопок, то видно, что Петр зарегистрировался здесь либо специально для написания своих "опусов" в этой теме, либо это человек, которого мы все должны не плохо знать, и он боится просто открытых высказываний. А также это человек, который живет минимум в Чечне, раз так "достоверно" рассказывает об обычаях мусульман того региона. Но ведь это не так, и скорее он просто пересмотрел телевизор, что и вселило в него такой негатив. 

Вобщем, Петр, я Вам очень глубоко сочувствую, Вам столько еще нужно изучить, а Вы уже так негативно настроены.

----------


## babochka

Куру, дорогой, не стоит подписываться под всем, что пишут на заборах, объединяться и интегрироваться со всем подряд тоже не стоит, немного критичного восприятия также должно присутствовать!  :Wink:

----------


## Legba

Вид на пыльный дувал, свидетельствующий о тотальном отсутствии у мусульман культуры, искусства и духовности  :Smilie:

----------


## Петр Сахоров

> Не знаю что тут спорить, журнал уже занял свою нишу в научно-популярной литературе о религии, об этом говорят прекрасно продаваемые тиражи и множество положительных отзывов профессионалов религиоведов.


Неужели в *научно-популярной*? И где это отзывы *"профессиональных"* религиоведов? Конечно есть у нас специалисты по отзывам, но профессиональные религиоведы?
И вообще людям, подвёрстанным под этот журнал, кажется даже и невдомёк, что среди людей образованных опровергать высказывания или доводы заявлениями типа: сам-то кто, на себя посмотри; давайте предположим за этим текстом какого-то человека, наверняка он что-то скрывает, подозрительный тип, раз уж против нас что-то имеет, давайте дезавуируем *его*, а не его *высказывания* по поводу журнала. Вот он уже и об исламе нелестно отзывается, «религиозную нетерпимость проявляет» – а мы-то тут держим планку политкорректности. 
Опровергать людей, а не идеи – это правда *дурной тон*, хотя в современном журнализме как бы уже этого и не стесняются. – Но журнал-то «*научно*-популярный», а не бульварное издание.


*2 legba:* Тадж-Махал – это Индия, другая культура, строили его индусы, и мусульман там даже сейчас всё ещё меньшинство.

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> *2 legba:* Тадж-Махал – это Индия, другая культура, строили его индусы, и мусульман там даже сейчас всё ещё меньшинство.


О сколько нам открытий чудных...  :Big Grin:

----------

Sforza (13.05.2009)

----------


## Иван Денисов

> О сколько нам открытий чудных...


 Учите матчасть. http://migranov.ru/agrastory.php

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> Учите матчасть. http://migranov.ru/agrastory.php


Это вы, пардон, мне или Петру Сахорову?

----------


## рабдан

> Поверьте мне Марица, это была не пиар-заметка! Я на самом деле уже не буду читать этот журнал *никогда*!
> Именно потому, что я ожидал увидеть в нём серьёзное чтение, а нашел полуграмотные заметки в духе, в каком их теперь на страницах сайта выдаёт главред *Рабдан*. 
> Дескать, смотрите меня обвиняют в том что я масон, еврей, магнат, агент ФСБ, а вы же все меня знаете! Я не таков (я хороший и пьяный, я такой же как вы), и потому журнал качественный и настоящий! 
> Ислам он защищает: «ну другие религии ведь также плохи (или ещё хуже) и потому он заведомо вещь хорошая или такая же как и все остальные. Надо только подержать в нём некие «цивилизованные» направления» (почему б ему не создать какой-нибудь исламский журнал и на его страницах не разъяснять радикальным исламистам в чём они не правы, и что надо придерживаться ислама умеренного, и для других людей тоже приемлемого?)
> Только помещение ислама в поле религий во многом ошибочно и смахивает на то как если б в число религий зачисляли марксизм-ленинизм. Ибо почитайте коран: всё-таки он больше напоминает уголовный кодекс, нежели священное откровение и духовное учение. Это может быть не лучше и не хуже, но это *не* религия. Это уложение о том как *единственно* законно жить тут, в этом мире, отбросив бога в абстракцию. Это учение того же толка, как правовые учения о социализме и коммунизме. Кому-то нравится жить по букве, по предписанию, а и даже по уголовному кодексу: мы ведь знаем с какой непреложностью на зоне положение того или иного зека зависит от статьи УК, по которой он сидит. Вот это и есть ислам: единый закон всем и во всём, и лучше всего он реализуется именно на *зоне*. 
> Почитайте заметки путешественников XIXвека о мусульманских странах: пыльные дувалы; за дувалами как в камерах кто-то живёт, по улицам бродят коконы, и люди на лицах которых написаны скука и безразличие… И не потому ли европейцев манили гаремы, что они хотели понять: «может быть там *есть* жизнь?» 
> Ах да! – есть ещё суфии, которые, что-то там знают и «считают совсем по-другому». Но на суфиев с автоматами мы тоже насмотрелись в чеченскую войну. Ведь верно: чеченцы же все принадлежат некоему суфийскому ордену?
> Может и хорошо, что журнал не дотягивает до серьёзного уровня. – _Нормальные люди его читать не будут_. А за тех, кого привлекают телеги про _ведийских фельдмаршалов_ и _арманов_ отвечать как-то трудно.  
> 
> *PS.* Да, деньги может быть и не нефтяные, но глянцевые и верно не маленькие.


Уважаемый Пётр! :Smilie: 
На таком "уровне" диалог с Вами просто невозможен. Вы индоктринированы какими - то своими аксиомами , что не имеют ни логики , ни смысла. Наш журнал ориентирован на веротерпимость м понимание между самыми разными людьми. Вам это не близко. Что поделаешь? "Собака лает, караван идёт". Напишите связный неэмоциональный текст о вашем понимании религии , буддизма и ислама... Тогда поговолрим, опубликуем, устроим диспут и так далее.  "Ислам - имеет отношение только к уголовному кодексу,а суфизм надо изучать по чеченцам" - сие просто не заслуждивает внимания и обсуждения .  :Confused: 

С уважением
Сергей

----------


## Legba

> 2 legba: Тадж-Махал – это Индия, другая культура, строили его индусы, и мусульман там даже сейчас всё ещё меньшинство.


Мусульман, действительно, меньше чем индуистов - но заметно больше, чем всех остальных (сикхов, джайнов, буддистов, парсов....) вместе взятых.
Тадж Махал - мусульманская постройка, уж извините. То есть Вас не устраивает не ВСЕ мусульманство - а мусульманство некоторых регионов? 
Хорошо, вот еще три пыльных дувала - Бруней, Кордова и Иран.

----------

Samadhi Undercover (13.05.2009), Sforza (13.05.2009)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

В Грозном крупнейшая в Европе мечеть (имени Ахмада Кадырова)


в ней одновременно смогут находиться до 10 тысяч суфиев.

----------

Zodpa Tharchin (13.05.2009)

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> в ней одновременно смогут находиться до 10 тысяч суфиев.


ржал до красного лица  :Big Grin:

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> ржал до красного лица


 :Wink:

----------


## рабдан

Кстати... Именно ислам Андалузии подготовил эпоху Возрождения.. И большинство "язычников" .. вплоть до Плотина , Платона и Ямвлиха заново пришло в Европу через арабский язык.. Очередной парадокс истории духовных поисков: самый махровый греческий политеизм был сохранён именно исламом. Да и если брать всякие средние века.. крестоносцев, инквизиции и проче чпрчее.. то можно вполне поспорить о веротерпимости мусульман и христиан. Да и индусы бывало лихо резали джайнов, к примеру. 
А ещё есть алхимия... попытки реализации "тела света" у Сохраварди  других.. Чего только нет там "у них". Кстати есть версия, что одним из тех кто вдохновил Толстого на его "непротивление злу" в моложости... когда тот служил на Кавказе - эьо сеченский суфий Ахмета Кунта-Хаджи. Он кстати просто без вариантов (насколько мне известно) осуждал любое военное слпративление России.

Можно конечно судить о суфиях по Чечне.. но это похоже на суждение о 84 - четырёх махасиддхах по всем нам или по погрязшему в клановых разборках , политике и "плохом" шаманстве буддизму наших уважаемых "буддистских" республик. Да и уровень банального интереса к дхарме у среднего тибетца не сильно выше... Не случайно колесо Дхармы катится на Запад.
Согласно Калачакре ислам - это дхарма асуров. Плохо это или хорошо - вопрос отдельный.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Мы случаем ещё возможностью изучать буддизм мусульманам не обязаны? А то вот кому только не обязаны уже, и либерастам, и китайцам. Осталось только искать суфиев по рынкам, чтобы ещё им в ножки поклониться.

Лично мне Возрождение, Платон, греческий политеизм, алхимия и Толстой глубоко по барабану.

----------


## Петр Сахоров

*2 legba:* На счёт дувалов: не трудно было бы догадаться, что речь тут о повседневной жизни, радости и пр., а не о громадных культовых сооружениях – воплощении мощи системы и идеологии. Всё мы это сами можем углядеть у нас в сталинской архитектуре, так контрастировавшей с жизнью 30-50 годов прошлого века.


То, что больным местом оказались высказывания по поводу ислама, а не высказывания (более сильные) о низком качестве материалов и низком уровне редакционной команды, как раз и говорит  о том, что журнал *происламский*, даже если он «ориентирован на веротерпимость и понимание между самыми разными людьми».





> Кстати... Именно ислам Андалузии подготовил эпоху Возрождения.. И большинство "язычников" .. вплоть до Плотина , Платона и Ямвлиха заново пришло в Европу через арабский язык.. Очередной парадокс истории духовных поисков: самый махровый греческий политеизм был сохранён именно исламом.


Это очередное «глубоконаучное» высказывание поддерживает самые одиозные мифы советского пошиба. Будто бы не было тысячелетия непрерывного преподавания Платона в Византии, будто бы в византийских средних(!) школах не разбирали работ Ямвлиха, Плотина и Прокла, будто бы проигравший в паламитских спорах грек Варлаам не оказался учителем Петрарки по философии и поэтике, а поэма грека Триволиса не служила основой для сочинения «Божественной комедии» Данте.
При таком суфийском мировоззрении всё скатывается к каким-то тайным силам и мистическим влияниям. Но при чём тут научность, знание религии и (простите!) философии.

----------


## Legba

> Согласно Калачакре ислам - это дхарма асуров.


Цитаты, пожалуйста. У хинду есть такая тема, что у асуров есть свои Гуру и особое Учение. Про такое в буддизме в первый раз слышу. У Лонченпы упоминается, что первого бхуми могут достигать люди, дэвы, асуры и наги. Но практикуют они ту же самую Дхарму, а не какую-то специальную. Если верить Берзину, мусульмане в Калачакра-тантре обозначаются словом "млечха" - варвары. Даже не "тиртики" - заметьте. Какая уж там "Дхарма асуров". Впрочем порадуюсь, если Вы меня разубедите.




> На счёт дувалов: не трудно было бы догадаться, что речь тут о повседневной жизни, радости и пр., а не о громадных культовых сооружениях – воплощении мощи системы и идеологии. Всё мы это сами можем углядеть у нас в сталинской архитектуре, так контрастировавшей с жизнью 30-50 годов прошлого века.


Ага. Равно как и в средневековой Европе, и в стойбище тибетских номадов. И в родном московском районе Чертаново. Сплошные пыльные дувалы. Так что тут-то мусульмане - совершенно ни при чем. 

2 рабдан.
А я ведь еще после первого номера говорил, что не надо брать мелованую бумагу! И не тяжелее 60 грамм! "Наука и Религия" - вот журнал. Никому и в голову не придет, что он издается на шахидодоллары. Вот теперь и будешь носить почетное звание "Нефтяной Шейх Нарушитель Самайи"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## babochka

> То, что больным местом оказались высказывания по поводу ислама, а не высказывания (более сильные) о низком качестве материалов и низком уровне редакционной команды, как раз и говорит  о том, что журнал *происламский*, даже если он «ориентирован на веротерпимость и понимание между самыми разными людьми».


Дорогой друг, о каких больных местах Вы говорите?! Право смешно! Ладно, договорились, пусть журнал будет происламским, только пожалуйста не дискредитируйте буддистов своим подходом, народ Вас тут пытается вразумить различными примерами, но все не впрок. 
Не вижу также смысла продолжать общение с Вами, как и сказал Сергей, конструктивный диалог мы сможем поддержать, отдельные анонимные выкрики увы нет. 
Слишком много полезного нужно сделать, в конце концов подготовить новый выпуск журнала "Империя духа", который неминуемо нагрянет в будущем и надеюсь также не останется незамеченным, и повлечет за собой множество созидательных обсуждений  :Wink:

----------


## рабдан

> *2 legba:* 
> 
> 
> Это очередное «глубоконаучное» высказывание поддерживает самые одиозные мифы советского пошиба. Будто бы не было тысячелетия непрерывного преподавания Платона в Византии, будто бы в византийских средних(!) школах не разбирали работ Ямвлиха, Плотина и Прокла, будто бы проигравший в паламитских спорах грек Варлаам не оказался учителем Петрарки по философии и поэтике, а поэма грека Триволиса не служила основой для сочинения «Божественной комедии» Данте.
> При таком суфийском мировоззрении всё скатывается к каким-то тайным силам и мистическим влияниям. Но при чём тут научность, знание религии и (простите!) философии.


Господь Самантабхадра! Ну что же вы пишите... При чём тут советская наука.. она об этом никогда толком не писала. Это общеизвестные факты (про переводы с арабского). И что разве есть смысл обсуждать влияние греков  , начиная с Гемистоса Плифона , на возрождение... Это вроде и не тема для споров. Это просто реальность.
Пардон... а с г-ном Фаустовым вы не знакомы?

----------


## рабдан

> Цитаты, пожалуйста. У хинду есть такая тема, что у асуров есть свои Гуру и особое Учение. Про такое в буддизме в первый раз слышу. У Лонченпы упоминается, что первого бхуми могут достигать люди, дэвы, асуры и наги. Но практикуют они ту же самую Дхарму, а не какую-то специальную. Если верить Берзину, мусульмане в Калачакра-тантре обозначаются словом "млечха" - варвары. Даже не "тиртики" - заметьте. Какая уж там "Дхарма асуров". Впрочем порадуюсь, если Вы меня разубедите.


Об этом много где написано. У Бирнбаума, Уоллес, Берзина... Есть специальное исследование Хельмута Хофмана на эту тему. Источник всех этих рассуждений - конечно, первая глава Калачакратантры и Вималапрадха. Там вообще приводится очень странная линия дхармы асуров : Адам - Ной - Авраам - Моисей - Христос - Мухаммед - Мани -Махди (грядущий "мессия") - Забавно эти имена звучат в тибетской транскрипции. 
Считается всё это  научным фактом, с которым вроде солгласны и образованные ламы. Млеччха и лало - это понятно почти тут синоним..  

Но тут для меня лично не всё "складывается". Не всё понятно.

А вообще концепция последней битвы 2424 - го года там вполне недуалистична... дхарма асуров - варваров сравнивается с "белым" тигле, монашеско - буддистская с красным (тут проявляется "дхарма девов").. Они там как то взаимно реализуются что - ли. По крайней мере в некоторых текстах есть упоминание, что убиенные Шамбалой лало (это возможно не совсем мусульмане) тоже достигают Освобождения. 
Нужны дополнительные комментарии Но никто из известных мне лам вроде не пояснял всего этого. По любому нам предстоит наша собственная последняя битва. В момент смерти человек достигает состояния Калки - аватара. В Калачакру очень специфически интегрированы мандалы индуизма и джайнизма. Собственно посвящение в неё даже не предполагает прибежища в Трёх Драгоценностях.

----------


## Петр Сахоров

> Слишком много полезного нужно сделать, в конце концов подготовить новый выпуск журнала "Империя духа", который неминуемо нагрянет в будущем


О да, да! Идите, продолжайте своё чёрное (или зелёное) дело!

----------


## Петр Сахоров

> Господь Самантабхадра! Ну что же вы пишите... При чём тут советская наука.. она об этом никогда толком не писала. Это общеизвестные факты (про переводы с арабского). И что разве есть смысл обсуждать влияние греков  , начиная с Гемистоса Плифона , на возрождение... Это вроде и не тема для споров. Это просто реальность.


Вообще-то мне непонятно, откуда вы черпаете эти общеизвестные факты? Отовсюду у Вас лезет какая-то окрошка из суфиев-махасиддхов-алхимиков-сохраварди-плифонов – и (надо же!) как-то объединяются они в Вашей голове в одну «Калачакру», потому, наверное, что только и делают что «рубают друг друга и режут». Или это взгляд такой с птичьего полёта (или из космоса) когда всё одно и тоже: то про суфиев, то за Христа и за Будду поговорить мы горазды. А анализ? А работа? А тексты читать внимательно? Или всё смешать в одну кучу, а потом людям, кто с этим не очень знаком преподносить как заведомую «просто реальность». Такой вот политеизм и веротерпимость.

Что писала и зачем советская наука, Вы тоже, наверное, не точно знаете.

----------


## Топпер

Вообще есть простой принцип: знаешь, как сделать - сделай. 
Если нет желания сделать, советы и критика тоже не совсем к месту.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (14.05.2009)

----------


## рабдан

> Вообще-то мне непонятно, откуда вы черпаете эти общеизвестные факты? Отовсюду у Вас лезет какая-то окрошка из суфиев-махасиддхов-алхимиков-сохраварди-плифонов – и (надо же!) как-то объединяются они в Вашей голове в одну «Калачакру», потому, наверное, что только и делают что «рубают друг друга и режут». Или это взгляд такой с птичьего полёта (или из космоса) когда всё одно и тоже: то про суфиев, то за Христа и за Будду поговорить мы горазды. А анализ? А работа? А тексты читать внимательно? Или всё смешать в одну кучу, а потом людям, кто с этим не очень знаком преподносить как заведомую «просто реальность». Такой вот политеизм и веротерпимость.
> 
> Что писала и зачем советская наука, Вы тоже, наверное, не точно знаете.


Есть личная практика, есть наука, есть религиоведение, научное и не очень. Слишклм тонка здесь "плоть" исследуемого объекта. И где кончается наука и начинается религия или просто вера.. и что есть знание вообще.. понятно не очень. Наука - это тоже род секты.
Не вижу однако повода всё это смешивать.  Зачем? 
я философ и религиовед. Мне просто по роду деятельности надо разбиратся, в меру моих сил, в разных духовных традициях. Если где ошибаюсь.. поправьте уж. Но со ссылочкой  и сносочкой. Хотя не думаю, что  стоит чрезмерно углублятся в эпоху Возрождения на этом форуме, к примеру.

----------


## Петр Сахоров

> я философ и религиовед. Мне просто по роду деятельности надо разбиратся, в меру моих сил, в разных духовных традициях. Если где ошибаюсь.. поправьте уж. Но со ссылочкой  и сносочкой.


Но ведь я и хотел бы, что бы у *Вас* (и в *журнале*) было со ссылочкой и со сносочкой! А то так: голословные идеологические заявления, наводящие сомнения, что Вы *философ* и религио-*вед*.

----------


## рабдан

> Но ведь я и хотел бы, что бы у *Вас* (и в *журнале*) было со ссылочкой и со сносочкой! А то так: голословные идеологические заявления, наводящие сомнения, что Вы *философ* и религио-*вед*.


 :Smilie:  Вы уж как то определитесь.. То вас журнал неустраивает в принципе, потому что для вас видете ли ислам и уголовно - наказкемое едины.  :Frown: 
То вы утверждаете наличие неких неточностей и некомпетентностей, не указав НИ ОДНОЙ.

Все авторы журнала или носители соответствующей духовной  традиции или более чем известные учёные (Малявин, Светлов, Костылев и т.д.) Есть статьи в разделе "гипотезы и реконструкции" или "волшебная россия".. Здесь не может быть излишней научной строгости... И если некто , с долей юмора пишет о "ведических фельдмаршалах , а кто то фантазирует о возможных истоках деревянной резьбы.. то не вижу в этом ничего трагичного....

А вот если где есть фактические ошибки.. то очень буду рад, если вы поможете их исправить.

----------


## Legba

> Есть статьи в разделе "гипотезы и реконструкции" или "волшебная россия".. Здесь не может быть излишней научной строгости... И если некто , с долей юмора пишет о "ведических фельдмаршалах , а кто то фантазирует о возможных истоках деревянной резьбы.. то не вижу в этом ничего трагичного....


ОК, нормальная постановка вопроса. Тогда (послушайте постоянного читателя :Smilie: ) сделайте более очевидный рубрикатор - и снабдите его предупреждениями соответствующего рода.  Дескать тут - в огороде аяхуаска, а тут - в Киеве мощи. А то как-то "перед глазами все плывет"...
Я вот статью про даосскую калиграфию с большим интересом читал. И про тарикаты - тоже. Но когда рядом алхимические китоврасы скачут - уже неясно, может про тарикаты - тоже прикол.

----------


## рабдан

> ОК, нормальная постановка вопроса. Тогда (послушайте постоянного читателя) сделайте более очевидный рубрикатор - и снабдите его предупреждениями соответствующего рода.  Дескать тут - в огороде аяхуаска, а тут - в Киеве мощи. А то как-то "перед глазами все плывет"...
> Я вот статью про даосскую калиграфию с большим интересом читал. И про тарикаты - тоже. Но когда рядом алхимические китоврасы скачут - уже неясно, может про тарикаты - тоже прикол.


 Спасибо! Вполне разумно. Придумаем что - нибудь. :Smilie:

----------

Аминадав (14.05.2009)

----------


## Иван Денисов

> Все авторы журнала или носители соответствующей духовной  традиции или более чем известные учёные (Малявин, Светлов, Костылев и т.д.)


А кто эти люди?

----------


## Петр Сахоров

> Вы уж как то определитесь.. То вас журнал неустраивает в принципе, потому что для вас видете ли ислам и уголовно - наказкемое едины.


Вы как-то уж очень сильно передергиваете: я ведь проводил аналогию корана и законнических уложений, которые все строятся на букве и в идеале по свой форме стремятся к УК, а не отождествлял его с уголовщиной. 




> То вы утверждаете наличие неких неточностей и некомпетентностей, не указав НИ ОДНОЙ.


Претензии у меня не к неточностям, а к гораздо более *серьёзным* вещам. Во-первых, к общей *необразованности* что-ли, проглядывающей во всём: и в стиле, и в неуклюжих фразах, и в подборе материала. А во-вторых, при такой стратегии изложения (и я думаю в ваших представлениях) *настоящего* ничего заведомо нет. Нет настоящего знания; нет *философии*, которая имеет дело с истиной, с миром, с бытиём; нет *религии*, в которой человек имеет дело с самим собой, со своими предельными вопросами. А есть только *мифы*, которые стоят друг друга, обмениваются и как-то странно переплетаются: дзогчен с суфиями, ясный свет с алхимией. При такой умственной химии, конечно, можно быть вельми терпимым: «ведь все они одним мирром мазаны!»


И ещё поражает на буддийском форуме столь единодушное и многочисленное сообщество защитников ислама. 
Может, исходит оно из ложно понимаемой терпимости? Но ведь буддизм учит быть терпимым к *людям*, а не к агрессивным, вредным и, мягко говоря, неправильным учениям. Он с ними борется. На этом строится вся буддийская проповедь, и в этом горниле отточилась вся его философия. 

Не понимание этого малоизвинительно для буддиста, и по вопросу об исламе особенно!
Будто бы не было в истории уничтожения и преднамеренного искоренения исламом великих буддийских цивилизаций Явы и Суматры (взгляните на Боробудур!), Гандхары и Уддияны, Мерва и Согда, кушан, тохар и уйгуров (памятники тохарского языка из Агнивеши, совр. Ань-цы, почти все буддийские). А Индия и Наланда – где были уничтожены не только тысячи учёных, но и библиотека, насчитывавшая *миллионы* книг! Смог ли буддизм восстановиться после этого? Что осталось теперь от неё – «Калачакра»? – составленная по материалам из тантр этой библиотеки Абхаякарагуптой или людьми его круга.

Или же ближе к нам. Уничтожение буддизма в Золотой Орде, когда принявший ислам двоюродный племянник законного хана Узбек, опершись на турок, захватил власть в Орде, он первым делом не только уничтожил всех родственников-чингизидов, но и *50* тысяч лам (!) и *все* монастыри. В связи с чем и Русь предстала перед дилеммой: *«освободиться или исчезнуть»*. А это у нас под боком, и что мы знаем о тысячелетней истории буддизма в этом регионе? Искоренено было всё. И во многом потому, что обязанность уничтожать чужое, или лучшее у других возложена на каждого мусульманина.

А современный Казахстан? На всей территории Казахстана происходит преднамеренное и повсеместное уничтожение памятников археологии и культуры, связанных с доказахским периодом, а они в основном буддийские. Ведь казахи пришли в эти степи из-за Сырдарьи всего лишь 200 лет назад, в результате спровоцированного китайцами геноцида калмыков-джунгар, в котором по разным подсчётам погибло от 3,5 до 5 миллионов человек!

А другие цивилизации? А великая цивилизация Авестийского Ирана? При завоевании Ирана мусульманами его население было уничтожено почти полностью и сменило свой расовый тип (пишут, что мужчины были вырезаны просто все). А Египет и Александрия?

В человеческой истории всё это* беспрецендентно*! 
– Могут возразить: «Но как же? – ведь была испанская конкиста Центральной и Южной Америки! Там тоже погибли цивилизации.» 
– Но это был тот же самый дух исламской нетерпимости, усвоенный испанцами в ходе 500-летней реконкисты у мавров Пиренейского полуострова.

Так что думайте сами, что может скрываться за мнимо благодушными рассуждениями о том, что *все религии стоят друг друга*, что надо быть *политкорректными* и придерживаться *«общечеловеческих ценностей»*.

----------

Samadhi Undercover (14.05.2009), Буль (14.05.2009), Гьялцен (15.05.2009), Дмитрий Певко (14.05.2009)

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

я б забанил...

----------

Петр Сахоров (14.05.2009)

----------


## Bob

> я б забанил...


Какая завуалированная  провокация. :Big Grin:

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Петр Сахоров,
Что вы удивляетесь? Современные люди поклоняются за разными масками тому, что хорошо продаётся.
Этим деятелям нет дела ни до буддизма, ни до ислама. Их волнует только то, как состряпать винигрет, который завтра будет "хавать пипол". Все средства хороши.

----------

Буль (15.05.2009), Иван Денисов (14.05.2009)

----------


## рабдан

> Так что думайте сами, что может скрываться за мнимо благодушными рассуждениями о том, что *все религии стоят друг друга*, что надо быть *политкорректными* и придерживаться *«общечеловеческих ценностей»*.


 :Smilie: Совершенно с вами согласен. Все религии очень разные, а политкорректность знак смерти для соответствующего цивилационного типа За определёнными исключениями.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Действительно, ведь только идиот не понимает, что продажи это и есть святое?!

ЗЫ проект идеалистичный? видимо у нас с вами сильно разные идеалы. А подробности вашего финансирования на фоне ваших высказываний уже не интересны.

----------


## Bob

Начался пятый день олимпиады по форумному боксу. :Embarrassment:

----------

